# Every hour



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

I think I check for an official ICS leak every hour. You?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

mrtonk said:


> I think I check for an official ICS leak every hour. You?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Tbh, I am excited about sense 3.6 and ics as much as anyone, but at the same time, I'm satisfied by android GB because everything of mine on my phone works on GB. There's no assurance that'll bee the case right away or at all on ics. So, no, I don't check for ics often if at all.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

mrtonk said:


> I think I check for an official ICS leak every hour. You?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Not that often, but I always check at least once a day hoping...

... Soon!


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I just check every time I check for Liquid's rom with semi working RUL to be officially released.. Aka every 10 minutes. I wonder why it's taking so long to get a leak... Maybe HTC isn't working on it, or they finally got a leak detection system in place?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

What 'bout Linaro toolchain ... Any news about for the tbolt port. Looks interesting.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

mrtonk said:


> I think I check for an official ICS leak every hour. You?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


You need a girl mate.

I just check like once a week. Other than that it will come.when it comes.

One thing for sure is once it hits it won't take long to find out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

As soon as it hits I'm sure I'll see a tweet about it. For now I'm perfectly happy rocking Thundershed GB.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> One thing for sure is once it hits it won't take long to find out.


this

I don't actively check for it because I know it'll be huge news when it happens.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Tbh, I am excited about sense 3.6 and ics as much as anyone, but at the same time, I'm satisfied by android GB because everything of mine on my phone works on GB. There's no assurance that'll bee the case right away or at all on ics. So, no, I don't check for ics often if at all.
> 
> Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


Care to indulge on what sense 3.6 will be like? I have never heard of it.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't really check for it as such, but daily perusal of a few android sites suffices - it will be impossible to miss the plethora of "ZOMG ICS" threads that will result when the leak arrives.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

IMO, this doesn't deserve it's own thread... but Football(Leaks many HTC ROMS) just replied to my message about getting an ICS Leak. Not looking good. If this is true, I hope HTC knows that the internet doesn't forget.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd usually dismiss that ^ as unfounded, but football would know... Hmm...

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't mean to sound like a broken record, but...I can't see both HTC and Verizon saying an update would come, and even discussing rough timelines for the update, if they didn't intend to actually make the update at some point.


----------



## z71kris (Oct 11, 2011)

number5toad said:


> I don't mean to sound like a broken record, but...I can't see both HTC and Verizon saying an update would come, and even discussing rough timelines for the update, if they didn't intend to actually make the update at some point.


This; but I will say football knows his shiz...

sent from my Thundershed Thunderbolt


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

coggy9 said:


> IMO, this doesn't deserve it's own thread... but Football(Leaks many HTC ROMS) just replied to my message about getting an ICS Leak. Not looking good. If this is true, I hope HTC knows that the internet doesn't forget.


Since htc and verizon already confirmed the ics update. I would disregard what football said. Just my opinion


----------

